# long term rentals



## scholes (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi were looking for a villa for long term rentals in benalmadena pueblo just a two bedroom with pool we only have a small budget but will maintain the place as well does anyone know of anywhere tnks sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scholes said:


> Hi were looking for a villa for long term rentals in benalmadena pueblo just a two bedroom with pool we only have a small budget but will maintain the place as well does anyone know of anywhere tnks sue


How small is your budget?? I visited Benalmadena Pueblo yesterday, very pretty and very, very expensive. Although there were some appartment type places on the hillside opposite that might not be as bad.

jo


----------

